# water stains on interior cedar siding



## Bernietech1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Two years ago I had severe ice dams above a 10x10 sun room. I have had a new roof and sky lights installed since the damage. The room and ceiling is a cedar, not sure if white or red. The siding is 32 years old.

Part of the ceiling and one wall has severe staining. the other two walls and most of the ceiling are damage free. I will try and post photos.

As of now I have not done any repairs to the cedar. I am thinking of light sanding first. Then I have read using a paste made of "oxiclean" may lighten the stains. I do not want to use anything harsh as this is the interior of my house...

If the water staining is unaltered by sanding or "oxiclean", I was thinking of a light white wash on the ceiling first to see if it helps.

any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks, 
Bernie

PS I do have other threads on this site under the username bernie963, but could not log in, so I had to set up a new account.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would wait for a while before using oxiclean. You might make the situation worse. We really need pictures to see what you are up against.


----------



## Bernietech1 (Nov 24, 2016)

*picture attached*

picture attached


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That will need refinishing. If it has a film finish you will have to start with paint and varnish remover to remove the coating and then a thorough sanding. It will be difficult to match the other two walls for color but it's the only way you will make it uniform.


----------



## Bernietech1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks Steve. the cedar is unfinished and bare. nice smell when sanded...

bernie


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If nothing gums the paper you might just be able to sand it then. Nothing chemical including bleach will fix it. 

I would recommend putting a finish on it when you get it all fixed. This will prevent this kind of damage from happening again.


----------



## emb170mech (Jul 18, 2016)

Bernietech1 said:


> Two years ago I had severe ice dams above a 10x10 sun room. I have had a new roof and sky lights installed since the damage. The room and ceiling is a cedar, not sure if white or red. The siding is 32 years old.
> 
> Part of the ceiling and one wall has severe staining. the other two walls and most of the ceiling are damage free. I will try and post photos.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried this yet so I'm not sure if it will work, but I have a similar issue with the oak boards where I place my firewood in the house, here is what I plan on using.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am interested to know if you are able to resolve this problem.

In my experience, stains like that on a porous wood like cedar are very deep. It would take a lot of sanding to remove.

Hope the iron trick works.

George


----------

